# Worth modifying?



## Cruz (May 26, 2004)

Hey everyone, just a question or two here. A family member is getting rid of their 96 Altima, and I took a look at it and wondered if it'd be worth it to mod it. It's auto, with 203,*** miles on it, but it runs smooth as hell for how much mileage it has on it. Doesn't seem to have any major problems, they're just getting rid of it for a newer car. Well, the biggest problems are that it has a medium size dent on the rear left quarter panel, right where the gas cap is, and the antenna broke off a while ago, so radio reception isn't that great. Other than that, it runs like new. Just about bone stock. Now, I'm wondering about buying it. Would something like that be worth it to modify? It's in very good condition with a few flaws here and there, mainly what I mentioned above. I don't want to go overboard with it, maybe a body kit, some performance mods but not too much. I'm just worried about the mileage, althought the engine seems fine. What do you think? Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Cruz said:


> Hey everyone, just a question or two here. A family member is getting rid of their 96 Altima, and I took a look at it and wondered if it'd be worth it to mod it. It's auto, with 203,*** miles on it, but it runs smooth as hell for how much mileage it has on it. Doesn't seem to have any major problems, they're just getting rid of it for a newer car. Well, the biggest problems are that it has a medium size dent on the rear left quarter panel, right where the gas cap is, and the antenna broke off a while ago, so radio reception isn't that great. Other than that, it runs like new. Just about bone stock. Now, I'm wondering about buying it. Would something like that be worth it to modify? It's in very good condition with a few flaws here and there, mainly what I mentioned above. I don't want to go overboard with it, maybe a body kit, some performance mods but not too much. I'm just worried about the mileage, althought the engine seems fine. What do you think? Thanks for any advice.


depending on how well that engine was maintained, the trans too for that matter - youll get maybe another 10-30k miles out of that engine. that seems to be about the norm with the altima ka24de. ive seen some guys hit 240-250k miles, but like i said, it depends on how well the engine was maintained. have a compression check done on the engine and see what numbers you come up with, if they are within spec, then sure, as long as its not too expensive and you dont plan on seriously pushing the engine, it should work out for another year or so.


----------



## ultimatuc (May 1, 2004)

^ true....true.

and to answer your main question, yes. It is worth modifying. It is a very well built, solid car. mine has 130 G's on it, and has NEVER caused me any serious trouble. (and I beat the shit out of it ) I've done basic things like a starter, alternator, and a couple of clutches. 

you can find a low mileage motor on ebay for under $400. I found mine for $169. find yourself a manual conversion, and you've got a fairly quick stock car.

click my sig to see a "modded" altima


----------



## BleedGarnetB15 (Jun 9, 2004)

i'd have to agree with everyone else my motor when it was totalled out it had only 112 thousand and it was just broken in...the KA24 is built strong!! but the auto is what would push me away!!! unless you could score a U13 Bluebird motor on ebay(becarefull) but the mileage isnt anything but the auto...well i mean you can kit it out the 905 kit is hot and i love the kaminari lip kit too!!

but it all depends on how much money your looking to spend!!!!


----------

